# peat moss



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i was wondering what the up and down sides of having peat moss were? and where would i go to get it?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You can get it at BigAls. I had some in my tank. Ups is it keeps your ph steady at 7.2 (i believe), adds minerals and nutrients to your water, gives it that cool amazon look. Downs that I found out are trying to get some detailed pics of your fish is really hard to do. It was only in my tank for a month really liked the look but I like to take pics of my fish and it wasnt happening very good. So i took it out and added carbon to my filters and its ALMOST out now.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i googled peat moss and it says ace hardware sells peat moss. its like 3.2 cubic ft for like 6.49 is this what i would want for my tank?????

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/premi...508.html?ref=42


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Why do you want to use it?

I know that a small 'dusting' of _organic sphagnum peat _under the substrate has some good benefits for growing plants, but should not be done without learning a bit about it first.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

lo4life said:


> You can get it at BigAls. I had some in my tank. Ups is it keeps your ph steady at 7.2 (i believe), adds minerals and nutrients to your water, gives it that cool amazon look. Downs that I found out are trying to get some detailed pics of your fish is really hard to do. It was only in my tank for a month really liked the look but I like to take pics of my fish and it wasnt happening very good. So i took it out and added carbon to my filters and its ALMOST out now.


 I woudl assume it would make the ph more acidic not raise it to 7.2 (unless you startet at a higher ph then that). You can buy peat mostt at home depot and places like that. Its pretty cheap just make sure its 100% peatmoss with no other crap.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

dschoter05 said:


> i googled peat moss and it says ace hardware sells peat moss. its like 3.2 cubic ft for like 6.49 is this what i would want for my tank?????
> 
> http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/premi...508.html?ref=42


i wouldnt use the stuff from the hardware store though


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Why do you want to use it?
> 
> I know that a small 'dusting' of _organic sphagnum peat _under the substrate has some good benefits for growing plants, but should not be done without learning a bit about it first.


i want to use it cause i heard it helps stablize your ph


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If its not fluctuating I wouldnt worry about it honestly.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

dschoter05 said:


> Why do you want to use it?
> 
> I know that a small 'dusting' of _organic sphagnum peat _under the substrate has some good benefits for growing plants, but should not be done without learning a bit about it first.


i want to use it cause i heard it helps stablize your ph
[/quote]
Does your pH fluctuate?

If so, why do you think it does?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree with Sean, if anything it will lower pH. Post up your pH and kH out of tap. If your pH is fluctuating than most likely either 1 of 4 things is occurring. 1) Lack of water changes, 2) water changes with RO water without adding back into the water necessary buffers, 3) overstocked tank in conjunction with not enough water changes, 4) very low kH or all of the above.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I agree with Sean, if anything it will lower pH. Post up your pH and kH out of tap. If your pH is fluctuating than most likely either 1 of 4 things is occurring. 1) Lack of water changes, 2) water changes with RO water without adding back into the water necessary buffers, 3) overstocked tank in conjunction with not enough water changes, 4) very low kH or all of the above.


my tank is over stocked. i am currently un employed and have no funds for a bigger tank. so i just gotta do what i can. the ph of my tap water is 8. i normally do a 15% water change once every 3 days. i am not sure the kH.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Peat will lower your pH. It will also color your water if you use a lot of it.


----------

